# Royal Python Breeding



## Mujician

Hopefully next year I'll be able to breed my royals - just a few q's. I'm not taking this lightly, Its something that deeply interests me. The health and safety of the snakes is the first thing on my mind. How old do they need to be? I'm aware females should be 1400g and males around 700g, but if someone overfed their snake they may have a 1400g year old girl (highly unlikely i know), but what is a 'safe age' for breeding them? I think, my girl is a late 06 (not sure of weight yet) Thanks for any extra info, or links to websites. Ben


----------



## CaseyM

Royals can be and are bred quite young, personally i dont breed from girls under 3 years old and 1800g : victory:


----------



## Mujician

Yeah theres something a bit wrong about breeding young animals! Thanks, Ben


----------



## rybuzz

yep,
i am hoping to get a pair of royals and breed them eventually... good luck mate


----------



## Mujician

Generally - how long is royal python (female) when people breed them? Ta, Ben


----------



## chrisgard

3ftish mate


----------



## hogboy

Sorry to sound like a stuck record :lol2:
But you should download some of these
Internet Radio, Citizen Broadcasting, Social Media Podcasts - Blog Talk Radio
Especially the shows with....
Mark mandic
Adam wysocki
Greg graziani
Brian barcyck
Snekekeeper
Loads and loads of great breeding information and exceelent advice for breeding royals


----------



## snakelover

Well aslong as you dont have a fat royal...any aged female around 1500grams +...alot of females will reach this at 1.5-2 years of age...
Males have been bred by Markus Jayne at the age of 12 weeks! But aslong as they are around 700grams they will be ok :2thumb:

Suggest you get a book...i have aload of books for each species i keep so i just read them if i am not online...alot easier than routing through google, and routing through google is a piece of pi$$ lol



Dan


----------



## rachel132002

I tend to go more on look and feel with background than weight really, as in i have a 1200g girl who's a chunk gal and is an 04 so she's not the minial weight but she feeds like a horse, is build like a brick .... house and is of sound age, on the flip side i have a 1600g 03 girl here who is proven but won't breed because she's not solid and doesn't look up to the job this year so she'll have a resting year.

Males can produce viable sperm from 400g but it's not necessarily advisable to start em breeding then because if they go off food and just breed, breed, breed they run the risk of becoming anorexic then you got problems!


----------



## stokes_iain

Thanks for those replies, i am new to the royals. I have 2, 6 month olds and eventually i want to breed them. Now i know i have got plenty of time just to enjoy them both. I have read conflicting stories, but i will wait for a year or two. I have got 'Complete Ball Python' by Kevin McCurley and i use that as a bible for looking after my pair.:2thumb:


----------



## markhill

stokes_iain said:


> Thanks for those replies, i am new to the royals. I have 2, 6 month olds and eventually i want to breed them. Now i know i have got plenty of time just to enjoy them both. I have read conflicting stories, but i will wait for a year or two. *I have got 'Complete Ball Python' by Kevin McCurley and i use that as a bible for looking after my pair.*:2thumb:


If you follow that book you wont go far wrong.

Its the bible as far as I'm concerned.

Check out VPI's book too, its my next non-animal investment.


----------



## Metal_face

markhill said:


> If you follow that book you wont go far wrong.
> 
> Its the bible as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Check out VPI's book too, its my next non-animal investment.


agreed! :2thumb:


----------

